# VW Group Looking to Spin-Out Lamborghini, Ducati: Report



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Volkswagen Group is looking at carving out the Lamborghini and Ducati brands as it works to streamline operations and move toward a future that’s massively electric, Automotive News Europe reports. “We are working on our Italian legal structure,” Chief Executive Herbert Diess said in the report, referring to Lamborghini, the Ducati motorcycle brand, and design […] More...
The post VW Group Looking to Spin-Out Lamborghini, Ducati: Report appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

